# life altering changes



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Some people just reach a point where major changes are a matter of life and death. I have been sick for as long as I can remember, and it only got worse, 4 months ago I would have rather died than face another miserable day and I thought I was going to. Finding out about the gluten intolerance was a major turning point, and it really made me think about everything we put into our bodies that we never stop and really think about. So I gave up all traces of grains (I miss fried chicken)then I quit all the drugs I was taking, then I gave up caffeine, (I do miss my tea though)I drink only filtered water, and the BIGGY, I quit smoking-that was the toughest of course, I think about it almost every minute of the day. (its only been 6 days - but its a start)Because I had to start reading labels to avoid gluten, it began to dawn on me how much #### we ingest everyday, the chemicals and additives in our foods.....its sickening. So I started to make as many things from scratch as possible, all my own sauces, soups, gravies, no processed meats, like hot dogs, only lean fresh meats and I try to buy organic produce too.I am exhausted and in pain tonight, but I have been painting ceilings since 6:30 am, 15 hours ago, 4 months ago I couldn't have done that or even thought about it. Its hard for people to comprehend that a intolerance to a single common additive could make us so ill but with each passing day I become more and more convinced that these things play a big part in our problems,and that if we want to get well, the responsibility for finding the cause rests with us, the medical profession doesn't give a damn, as far as they are concerned we just tie up valuable resources and waste time they believe should be reserved for "people who are really sick". Making life altering changes won't solve all our problems but its a darn good place to start, its not easy either, it takes time, determination, and alot of other personal strengths, (not giving up on reading every label takes commitment)I'll never be perfect, my body has been tortured for years, but I am getting my life back, I hope everyone else here is as fortunate.Lori


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

wow!thanks for the testamonial lori.now for my excuse,i was very young when put on my first diet,then one after another and none really worked.thats very frustrating for and adult let alone a boy.it just made my differences stand out even more.now i know there really is no excuse for an adult who really needs to change his/her life,but what if i go thru all that frustration yet again and it dont work,could i face it?its scary for me.denny,the big wussy.


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

LoriAnn, "Great job!" Hope you're feeling better from the painting. Ohh, just thinking about that hurts.joey


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hey Lori!Was thinking the same as Joey! All that painting---ouch. How is it coming along? Haven't heard much from you, so I figured you have been keeping yourself plenty busy with all the "remodeling" projects, plus all that good, down-home, made from scratch cooking you've been doing. One of these days......I keep telling myself, tomorrow---I will start cleaning out my own body of all this "junk" with processed, ready-made foods---and then when tomorrow comes, I've got another excuse. And on and on. Seems like there is always a reason for not doing it.I think I better try harder, though. I'm having a bout of stomach cramps and running to the bathroom (but's it's not D----just that I've got to "dump" so darn many times.) My stomach is knawing away and I'm really cold. Must have picked up some stomach bug or it's a good 'ol case of IBS----which I have to say I haven't had in the two years since my sigmoid resection. And then the Fibro-----well, what can I say-----I've been overdoing it for 2 months straight now, so I'm not surprised I feel like a Mac Truck ran me over. I'm walking like a Granny 'cause my feet hurt so---feels like I'm walking on rocks---and it's just from sore muscles on the bottoms and sides of the feet. Doesn't matter what type of shoe I wear or don't wear. And then there's the shoulders and neck-----awe, what the heck---just trade me in to the Fox Farm for a newer model, right?! Take care.Karen


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I've been thinking that maybe part of my problem has been a tendency to try harder and push myself. For me a life altering change would be to stop trying so hard.tom


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i wonder if you could trade yourself in for a new body if the diseases would return to the new body.when i have the infected area of my bowel removed it just comes right back in the same place,almost as if the disease were located in the spirit itself.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Well, Its been a full week of painting and decorating. I'm a bit sore today but not as sore as when I started, guess that means I'm getting use to it. I really want to get the place in shape and I am really looking forward to starting a babysitting service and working with kids again.I occaisionally have problems but I can always trace it back to gluten, (like bread crumbs in the butter)Denny, what kinds of diets were you on when you were younger?I know it can be frustrating, but is there anything else on earth that can be as frustrating as the way we have had to live. To me it is a tiny, tiny sacrifice for what I got in exchange.I have stuffed myself all week, brownies, sugar cookies, biscuits, thank you for that awesome Gluten free cookbook Karen, you are a Godsend.I don't miss a thing Denny, at least when it comes to the food, the only difference is that I can't just pick up cookies and bread at the store, I have to make what I want. I spend an hour baking everyday and I love it, I love feeling up to it,I haven't really baked in years and the food is awesome. I'm feeling great enough to be really angry with my doctor(s) for not thinking of it themselves, I had to figure it out for myself, and go to them with the diagnosis. And thank God for the internet, I believe it saved my life. Its been 2 and 1/2 months and the difference is amazing. My daughter said the other day,"No offense mom, but you seem so much happier these days, but then I suppose it helps when you aren't sick all the time". The whole family is very impressed with the difference, not half as impressed as I am. All I ever wanted was a normal life, the chance to live like other people do, enjoy my family, hold a job, go on vacation, and its finally within my grasp, no thanks to the medical establishment. That was really my point with this post, we can't depend on medical professionals to solve our problems, they simply don't care enough anymore, they just pump us full of drugs and antidepressants, and look for a hypercondriac (sp?) behind every physical complaint we have.There is no going back for me, though I do occasionally sneak a cup of my beloved tea, my changes are premanant.Here is to life everyone, we only get one







we can't afford to blow it waiting for medical miracles. Its odd to say, but I'm glad I got so sick that I had to take charge of my health, or nothing would have changed for me, and I've had enough of being miserable.Lori


----------

